# Google- Bowel & Bladder Problems in Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - About - News & Issues



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Bowel & Bladder Problems in Fibromyalgia & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome**About - News & Issues*Did you know that in addition to *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS), we're especially prone to a painful bladder condition called interstitial cystitis (IC)? *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

